# 20th Annual New Hampshire Orchid Show



## Gcroz (Feb 7, 2011)

Despite the recent issues with the venue, the 20th Annual New Hampshire Orchid Show will be on as scheduled! The show will be held at the Nashua, NH Radisson Hotel.

Hours:
Friday 1:00-5:00 
Saturday 9:00-5:00
Sunday 9:00-4:00
(Friday evening Award Ceremony and Dessert Buffet 7:30-9:30. Tickets ar $25 at the door)

We have many vendors coming and lots of displays. Please come and enjoy the show!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 7, 2011)

Too bad this information didn't get out sooner. Saturday at the NENYOS meeting they stated that it was canceled. Wish you the best.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2011)

anybody heading across the thruway who will be going to this show this weekend? would be an interesting road trip (especially if it snows  )


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2011)

Is this an AOS judged show?


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, it is an AOS judged show.

Bob- The decision was made last Friday after the venue worked closely with us to work out a solution. Sorry that you didn't get the news in time!


----------

